# How To Install Polarizer Filter...Help!



## Nightsblood (Sep 27, 2007)

I know, this may sound elementary to some but, not me.  Ive got a Tamron 17-50 67mm lense, and I got a Hoya 67mm polarizer filter, but I cant figure how to get it on.

Does the clear lense thats on the Tamron screw off?  Am I way off track?  I dont want to go forcing stuff.  Someone advise me, please.


----------



## CPayton (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes, the filter that's already on there is probably a haze filter and is more to protect the front of the lens.  Just unscrew it and replace it with the polarizer.  Use a light touch because if you squeeze the sides of the filter too hard you can make it bind up when you try to remove it.


----------



## Nightsblood (Sep 27, 2007)

THanks for the advice, but it aint budgin'. I'll keep trying.


----------



## WDodd (Sep 27, 2007)

You could just put the CPL on top of the Haze filter if you really can't get it off.


----------



## Nightsblood (Sep 27, 2007)

Dont think that'll work.  Filters the screw on type and its the same size as the stock filter ring.


----------



## Digital Matt (Sep 27, 2007)

The UV is probably threaded also.  Most are stackable, although it really isn't advisable because of the increased risk of flare.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 27, 2007)

Filters can often get 'stuck' and are hard to unscrew.  If there is a filter on the lens, keep trying (be careful) and you should eventually get if off.  You might need a 'filter wrench'...or just stop by a good photo store and see if they can get it off for you.

To avoid a stuck filter, is a pencil on the threads before you install it.


----------



## CPayton (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's the filter wrench that Mike was talking about.  Your local camera store will most likely carry something similar.

Filter Wrench at Adorama


----------



## Nightsblood (Sep 27, 2007)

OK, Ive tried everything Ive found to do.  Apparently, rubber gloves and rubber shoe soles are the trick but, no go on mine.

I guess I'll take her to the camera store tomorrow or pick up the wrench.  Ive been beaten by a 2 ounce filter!


----------



## sabbath999 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nightsblood said:


> Ive been beaten by a 2 ounce filter!



You may have lost the battle, but I bet you win the war.


----------



## six-five-two (Sep 27, 2007)

Just a quick question: Can I use a polarizer filter+ a UV filter at the same time? I really don't want my lens to not be covered in the time I switch from a UV to a polarizer. Haven't bought one yet...


----------



## Digital Matt (Sep 27, 2007)

Digital Matt said:


> The UV is probably threaded also.  Most are stackable, although it really isn't advisable because of the increased risk of flare.



^


----------

